# .5 npt?



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a .5 gallon from when I first got my betta, and since he has been upgrade, I was wondering if I could put a tiny snail in it if I turned it into a teeny little NPT? Probably would just get a bag of moneywort from Petco, some soil and some sand to cap.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, they turn out really cute.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Sweet thats what I was thinking, just a cute little thing that is planted and nice.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I didn't know that was possible in that small of a tank o.o Would that setup work for a few cherry shrimp?


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

No idea. I think I like the shrimp idea better, theyre more interesting than snails, but in that tiny of an npt i have no idea.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Canis said:


> I didn't know that was possible in that small of a tank o.o Would that setup work for a few cherry shrimp?


yes.


----------



## Taboo (Jun 28, 2013)

I LOVE THESE SO MUCH! Not sure about the shrimp, because the water quality would be seriously hard to maintain in a micro tank like that, but don't me on that!

Check out these entries from the 2013 AGA aquascaping contest (sure these are professionals but still! *drool)

0.25gal

0.25gal

half-gallon

...and so on!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my god. I want to aquascape so bad.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Once you start small jars like this, every single container in your house becomes a potential new holder of a plants.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah I have thought of planting trimmings in Peanut butter jars.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

peachii said:


> Once you start small jars like this, every single container in your house becomes a potential new holder of a plants.


Oh yes! And I'm just imagining my next trip to the thrift shop......


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

Those are so cute! If I wasn't a disaster with plants I would so love to try one.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Taboo said:


> I LOVE THESE SO MUCH! Not sure about the shrimp, because the water quality would be seriously hard to maintain in a micro tank like that, but don't me on that!


Shrimp like that have an almost insignificant contribution to bioload. They will not be responsible for altering water quality or chemistry. Over feeding them however, is a different story.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a type of snail that might work in something like this?

I'm thinking a nerite might be hard to keep fed, and a mystery snail would be too big??

Thanks.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Feeding shrimp?! hahaha don't be foolish 

My shrimp (the ones I kept, I gave most of them [females] away) have not been fed since I got them.. I had them for 13 months, I might have fed them when I got them but the mess was enough for me to stop. They scavenge on dead plant material, biofilm, BB and whatever goodies live in the substrate.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

I can wait until I can set up a mini one. And my petstore had anmini shrimp in with the big ones, so if i can snag that one when I go back... Ooh it will be great!


----------



## gracierat (Aug 15, 2013)

YES! I have some! I had these little bowl around that flowers came in. I always have trimmings and extra plants, so decided to plant the vases. it is a bunch of fun! I plan on checking out thrift stores for more bowls to use. Next I'm going to try with soil, the one I have now I used sand. Here are some photos of my little bowls.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow those look great, my end goal, do you have any critters in there? Love the bamboo sticking out.


----------



## gracierat (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks!  No, I don't have any critters in them. They do get natural light, so I think I may have a problem with algae eventually. I thought maybe I will just pop one of my nernite snails it them to clean up the algae for me. The vases have only been planted for about a week.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a question about this. I also have a .5 gallon tank that has extra plants. would they need heat to survive? I have light for them but no warmth for the plants.


----------



## gracierat (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Tree, I think room temp is just fine. I don't have a heater for mine and they are doing just fine. And I have also been researching indoor water gardens and they so far don't mention using a heater. I did wonder though if you put snails or shrimp in if they would need a heater? I have a large (I'm guessing over 1 gallon) apothecary dish that I may use for another water garden that I could fit a heater in easily. I may put some shrimp in it. So I will have some research to do!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I had have snails in a unheated food containers with plant scraps and duckweed for months sitting in a window with some snails. I started with pond snails I didn't have the heart to kill. Malaysian trumphet snails do really fine in this situation I was doing that for awhile to quarantine them and stock tanks. The population basically does not get bigger than the container will support. I am trying it with a really small container with some hitchhiker snails that has a moss ball that was infected with algae and won't go away. I figure the snails will eat the algae. I added some plant scraps and will add more. I will change the water weekly. I don't feed the snails at all. They survive off of the plant life.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

That's good to hear. thanks. =)

I found another hitchhiker snail and placed it in the .5 tank and they seem to be doing well without the heater.

right now the only plants are in my small take is duckweed, two small snails and java moss. I hope to add more in it to make my own little garden.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

I think I am going to use some slow growing stems and bamboo. Does anyboy know about shrimp that stay small size?


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

I think that RCS would be the best.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Thats what I was thinking, just had to make sure. I love how small they are, and they probide great color


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

I turned one of my betta cups into a mini NPT. It has 2 baby java ferns, a little hornwort stem and some riccia moss. Like jadaBlu I dont like killing so I have a few bladder snails, baby mystery snails, and some brineshrimp/sea monkeys that came off my plants in it


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

My container is not much bigger than a betta cup it's in the window the snails are doing fine. I am changing a little bit of the water each week. I am not sure that isn't a bit of a shock because after I change it all of the snails go running to the surface. I actually see more ramshorns than I probably started with. I observed a ramshorn eating snail eggs so that may keep the population down. I figure the snails will get to live a little this way not as long as in an aquarium but awhile.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

right now my .5 gallon tank is cloudy, but here is mine. It has two snails and live plants.


----------



## gracierat (Aug 15, 2013)

Very cute little water gardens guys! I started another one lol! my hubby thinks I'm nuts! I too have hitchhiker pond snails in my plants I bought, so there is one in each of my water gardens. Here's the newest one, it's a gallon apothecary jar, I took the lid off because I plan on planting some plants that can be emergent plants in there too.















And here are my first ones growing well!


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

LOVE that apothecary jar!!


----------

